

Watch Microsoft’s Surface Tablet Freeze in the Middle of a Presentation - nextstep
http://betabeat.com/2012/06/watch-microsofts-surface-tablet-freeze-in-the-middle-of-a-presentation/

======
maxko87
The presenter handled it well, and considering this is a demo of an unreleased
product, the audience must have expected that it's not going be perfect quite
yet.

~~~
hermanhermitage
Seems like a rushed presentation perhaps to get enterprise markets to hold off
on iPad acquisitions.

Balmer and Sinofsky underwhelmed - the other presenter was excellent I
thought.

Design needs some work, looks more like a 3 month project rushed through ASUS
or another manufacturer.

Smells like the XBox1 of tablets. They will build a big market because they
will pour money into this whatever it takes. But buyer beware on the first
version - this is a rush job.

------
kenrikm
At least there was no BSOD. :P I can give them a little bit of leeway since
it's prerelease.

However I have the feeling that Windows 8 is not going to be just rushed out
the door, but pushed kicking and screaming. This is not a good sign!

------
cheeze
This happens to everybody. If Microsoft had announced the surface and planned
on selling it right away, it would be a big deal, but beta software having
bugs? Would have never guessed.

------
laconian
It looked responsive at the end of the presentation. More abuse of the word
"bricked".

~~~
ktsmith
Looks like he grabbed another unit. Not a big deal given that it was a
presentation of an as of yet unreleased product with beta software.

------
calciphus
Just keep desperately trying to find something to complain about!

------
recoiledsnake
Someone linked this the other day.

An old Apple keynote bloopers video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVprvnYaQYo>

